# Ebay Security Hell Experience



## drmike (Feb 4, 2015)

eBay account security communication partner warning

I logged into Ebay (where I buy a good amount of random stuff regularly) to find a love letter from Ebay.  The letter copied below says about a 'hack' of a member's account.  It fails to mention which account was compromised or what interaction I may have had with said account.   Absent that, truly about useless.  Akin to yelling GODZILLA is coming in a public theater.






"T[SIZE=11.8181819915771px]ake extra caution with any communication you may have received from the compromised account. "[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13.63636302948px]All that money, all those engineers, and this is the best they can do this far along?[/SIZE]
 



> Our records show that you recently contacted or received messages from through eBay's messaging system. An unauthorized third party may have compromised this member's account security by accessing the account.
> 
> We've taken action to restore this account to its original owner. Take extra caution with any communication you may have received from the compromised account. We are unaware of any problems with your own account. We sent this message only as a precaution. If you have received any messages from that seem suspicious, please feel free to forward them to us at [email protected] for review.
> 
> ...


----------



## robbyhicks (Feb 6, 2015)

I've gotten several of these, generally from people you sell to with 0 feedback.. Always ship with tracking and signature confirmation so you're covered under seller protection.  I've had this happen to me 4-5x selling on ebay just within the past few months.


----------



## TekStorm - Walter (Feb 11, 2015)

Yeah, I been getting message from them saying to log in to confirm your info do to the fact that it may be hacked but i havent used them for along time and my credit card info is not up to date so i just ignore it.


----------

